# FFR codes 93571 and 93572



## HEMINGWAYT (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi,
I am looking for confirmation that  if an FFR was done on the Proximal LAD and also on the 1st Diagonal, we would only bill for a 93571 as it is the same coronary vessel.

Medlearn instructs that 93572 should be reported separately for each additional vessel examined, there are five coronary vessels within the  heart.

Therefore we do not use 93572 if an FFR was done on a branch of the same vessel.

Is this correct?

Thank you,
Tammy


----------



## Jess1125 (Mar 21, 2013)

HEMINGWAYT said:


> Hi,
> I am looking for confirmation that  if an FFR was done on the Proximal LAD and also on the 1st Diagonal, we would only bill for a 93571 as it is the same coronary vessel.
> 
> Medlearn instructs that 93572 should be reported separately for each additional vessel examined, there are five coronary vessels within the  heart.
> ...



The FFR would only be reported once here. For IVUS/FFR you would still report these per major artery (including branches). 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------

